# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  ΘΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ

## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα,
Στον οργανισμό που εργάζομαι έχουν ανοίξει πολλές θέσεις εργασίας για ειδικότητες από "Συνοδός παιδιών" μέχρι Ιατρούς, στην Αθήνα και στην επαρχία. Ειδικά στα νησιά όπου υπάρχουν κέντρα υποδοχής προσφύγων. Οι θέσεις αυτές δεν έχουν σχέση με ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά ίσως γνωρίζετε άτομα που χρειάζονται δουλειά.
Οι ανακοινώσεις των θέσεων εργασίας είναι στο site μας:  http://greece.iom.int στην κεντρική σελίδα, στο τμήμα "Vacancy Notes". Οι αγγελίες προστίθενται σχεδόν σε καθημερινή βάση, οπότε καλό είναι να τσεκάρετε συχνά.

.

----------

angel_grig (21-02-16), 

ezizu (20-02-16), 

Gaou (20-02-16), 

GIORGOS1 (25-02-16), 

gsouf (20-02-16), 

KOKAR (21-02-16), 

nestoras (20-02-16), 

Nightkeeper (21-02-16), 

ultra (22-02-16)

----------

